# Just finished this one today



## Mintman (Mar 29, 2013)

Here's my latest. Spalted maple, wenge, honduran rosewood, and aluminum SR Gent.


----------



## Mintman (Mar 29, 2013)

And a second pic.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 29, 2013)

Marc - Beautiful pen  The color combinations are spot on. I also like the way you used the aluminum. Very creative. ~ Scott


----------



## Mintman (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks Scott. I wish I could take credit for the design but I copied the concept from someone elses design.


----------



## Jason (Mar 30, 2013)

Very Nice

Jason


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 30, 2013)

Looks great from here Marc.
Great work on all the laminating.
Well done.

Les


----------



## robert421960 (Mar 31, 2013)

thats a nice pen


----------

